# Clown loach horns????



## 90gal (Jan 7, 2008)

All,
Anyone ever seen a clown loach with it's horns sticking out? I've got one that just died (mysteriously) and his partner is in a rock pile; seems his slime coat is coming off and his horns too are sticking out. By horns I mean protrusions which look almost made of bone and are under each eye. All other fish are absolutely fine, including some sensitive killi fishes. The KH is 10, GH 16, PH 7.2, ammonia almost non-registerable. Anyone seen this?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

These are his eye spines. Many Loaches have them. THis is why it is better to use a cup to catch Loaches, not a net. When they are scared the spines can catch in the net. They can fight with these spines, too. Some Clown Loaches have scars from such fights.

Be sure to remove the dead fish promptly. Some Loaches seem to have something toxic in their slime coat and the other fish in the tank can get sick. Be very careful lifting the dead fish that you do not leave behind some of the slime coat. Use a cup or something that will hold it. 

Ammonia should be 0 ppm. If there is any color at all there is ammonia, which is not good. Might be from the dead fish, if you just tested. 
What is the nitrate? In a cycled tank this is the nitrogen reading you want to monitor.


----------

